# What's your favorite sting remedy?



## dougn (Apr 11, 2000)

You know the story, always happens when you least expect it. Last night my wife asks if I think she should suit up just to feed our bees. They have been a bit fiesty, and the new queen offspring have yet to completely replace the wilder bunch. So I suggested she wear her suit. She did, but over shorts, and that left a couple of slightly exposed ankles. Those bees are smart - both ankles got zapped. She came running up the hill screaming, throwing gear here and there. Where's the video camera when you need it? I was trying to contain my laughter - 'cause it always seems a bit humorous when it's not me. Anyway, she survived, but today her ankles are very sore. I know Benadryl is good for reactions, but what about the pain that comes later? Does anyone have a favorite suggestion she might try for pain?

Thanks,
Doug Norman


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Of course any remedy works best when done sooner rather than later. Drawing out the venom before it gets into the tissue is the object.

But after the fact Plantain is always a good soothing agent as is aloe vera.
http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/001092.html http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000970.html 

Here are a couple of conversations about Plantain and other sting remedies.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

For me, the worst honey bee sting I got was right under my ring finger nail. Started really painful, then turn to a broad area itching up my forearm. It faded over a day or two.

For most of my sting, it hurts for only a moment, and then itches for several hours and the swelling if there is any is usually gone in a day or two with little to no discomfort.

Ammonia helps with the initial reaction and to help break down the protein a little faster. Vinegar does the same, but ammonia is also somewhat of a drying agent and so cools the skin better.

Any analgesic (benzocaine, solarcaine, etc) will help with the pain and itching part of the reaction.

Antihistimines are best for the system reactions (heart rate increase, anxiety, etc)

------------------
Scot Mc Pherson
Foundationless Small Cell Top Bar Hives
BeeWiki: http://linuxfromscratch.org/~scot/beewiki/


----------



## Louise (Aug 18, 2003)

Homeopathic Apis 30C - or if you can, get a hold of some 200C. I take 3 - 5 pellets immediately and again 15 min later and then as needed.


----------



## Let_it _Bee (May 21, 2004)

I am a fan of meat tenderizer made into a paste by adding water and rubbing it in at the time of the sting. I don't usually use anything for HB stings, but for wasps and hornets I always run for the meat tenderizer.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Hah coyote, good stuff!

But seriously, I do nothing for the sting - for the itching I run the sting under scalding(as hot as you can stand...don't burn yourself) water until it stops itching. Seriously. Try it, it works.


----------



## dougn (Apr 11, 2000)

Thanks for all the ideas. I also like coyote's advice, since I make home brew with honey as one ingredient. I can enjoy the fruits of the bees labor and their pain at the same time.

And I can second the hot water idea - I discovered that with mosquito and chigger bites - the hotter the better.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

We all as beekeepers are stung from time to time when working with bees. It took me several seasons to be come accustome to the pain. Next time you are stung try this, as we generaly have this with us as we work a hive. 
Take your lit smoker with a head of cool smoke and apply puffs of smoke untill you cannot take the heat on the wound. I find that this removes the discomfort quickly. It works through clothing also.
Walt.


----------



## scsasdsa (Jan 23, 2004)

Try rubbing the area with a piece of onion not only does it help with the pain & itch but it masks the alarm scent of the bee.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Took a light hit on the face today while gardening. The swarm that moved into the bee tree decided I couldn't dig weeds that close to their front door (5 ft maybe). I heard the hum just before - it was around sunset, I guess that's time to evict the gardener. Brushed her off while running (I was in shorts and not a bee suit) Downed a couple of teaspoons of liquid benadryl, slapped vinegar on it. I think she got me, but not sure. Not much I think. I see a Hogan Swarm trap, and a vertical barrier in this hive's future.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I take Benadryl tablets immediately after the sting (sometimes before, if I know I'm doing something "high-risk"), then take a Loratadine (Claritin 24) 6 hrs later when the Benadryl wears off. It still hurts a bit for the first hour, and makes a nice, big, itchy welt for 2-3days, but that's FAR better than my non-medicated reaction! (i.e. watermelon foot for 1.5-2 weeks) :lookout:


----------



## quevernick (Feb 22, 2011)

I use a paste of baking soda and vinegar and it seems to cut down on the swelling for me. I try to apply it as soon as I get stung. I agree with the really hot water to alleviate itching. The itching is the worst part of a bee sting for me.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You need a remedy for bee stings? Scrape it off and go on w/ what you need to do.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

That works best for guys with leather skins... I swell quite a bit, have other allergies, and a business to run. The vinegar I remembered from somewhere really seemed to help, and the liquid benadryl has me a bit out of sorts but NO swelling. Face is mighty close to brain and airways...

Better safe than hospitalized or dead.
Gypsi


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Y'all need to get stung more often. My skin is not leathery Gypsi. Each sting hurts, but it isn't debilitating. I work in the rain too. Doin't carry an umbrella or say, "Oh, it's raining today. Can't work the bees."

They are stinging insects. Deal w/ it. Other than benedryl, any topical application does nothing at all to address the venom already under the skin. So, whatever you apply to the skin only sooths the pain.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Y'all need to get stung more often. My skin is not leathery Gypsi. Each sting hurts, but it isn't debilitating.


Yeah, I'm working on the "get stung more often" part, but for some of us who have localized allergic reactions, there is still a bit of risk involved, so care has to be taken until tolerance to the venom builds up.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

If you step on a fireant hill and receive many bites at once, then immediately douse your foot in bleachwater or pour bleach on it, before the bites close, the venom is neutralized and the bites often will disappear without blistering up the next day or any further indicator. I was not sure whether to use bleach or vinegar, but if you are fast enough and the wound hasn't swollen closed, it does help. 

Personally, I don't care how you handle your stings Mark, but it is quite unnecessary for you to sting me as if I were an ignorant child!

Gypsi


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I use what SQKCRK uses but I call it "suck it up buttercup" LOL


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Speaking of building up a tolerance to bee venom...anyone know where I could get some bee venom salve? It'd be nice to have a way to administer the venom in PREDICTABLE doses...lol


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Plantain is by far the best...


----------



## quevernick (Feb 22, 2011)

I tend to swell up pretty bad, most places it isn't that big of a problem. My hands and face however are areas which have caused me problems. Stings to my hands can make it hard to use those fingers because they have swollen up. I also have been stung twice to the face, the first time to the forehead with no topical application my eye swelled up to where I could barely see for about 2-3 days. I also looked like the elephant man for a couple of days which my family got a big kick out of  The second time I was stung right below my eye and I applied baking soda and vinegar and there was just a tiny red dot where I had been stung with almost no swelling. It may just be a placebo and is just my anecdotal evidence but it seems to work for me and I'll keep using it. Have you tried all of the topical remedies sqkcrk or are you just not affected? If your not affected great for you but this thread was started asking for remedies for someone who is affected. You know different strokes for different folks and all that happy nonsense


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

FYI and with all due respect......... Trying to help here.... 

A local reaction that produces even great swelling is a sign of a good immune system. Even great LOCAL swelling is not a sign of an allergy.

A person USUALLY can/will build up tolerance with enough stings that are frequent enough. That tolerance is regarding swelling and itching, but unfortunately pain from a sting is not affected. A person can also develop an allergy over time or even have a serious allergic reaction to their first sting.

An allergic reaction or response is NOT considered LOCAL, nor is it a localized allergic reaction. You either have a local reaction (not allergy) or a systemic allergic reaction. You either have an allergy or you do not.

I do think it is unfortunate that many people think local swelling alone is a sign of allergy. It is not. That being said, it is possible for even local swelling to be a big problem if it occurs in the wrong spot such as the throat.

When a person is stung, their immune system floods the area with fluid to bring blood flow, heat and oxygen to the site. It helps disperse the venom. The body also sends chemicals to the area. Interestingly enough, many of the chemicals found in bee venom also occur naturally in the body.

There are some great threads here that discuss allergic reactions in more detail and what to watch out for.

Remedy? Make up a small cloth bag with uncooked rice in it. Heat it up in the microwave and apply to the area. Soothing! Helps disperse the venom.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

robherc said:


> Yeah, I'm working on the "get stung more often" part, but for some of us who have localized allergic reactions, there is still a bit of risk involved, so care has to be taken until tolerance to the venom builds up.


Localized allergic reaction? Please describe.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Gypsi said:


> If you step on a fireant hill and receive many bites at once, then immediately douse your foot in bleachwater or pour bleach on it, before the bites close, the venom is neutralized and the bites often will disappear without blistering up the next day or any further indicator. I was not sure whether to use bleach or vinegar, but if you are fast enough and the wound hasn't swollen closed, it does help.
> 
> Personally, I don't care how you handle your stings Mark, but it is quite unnecessary for you to sting me as if I were an ignorant child!
> 
> Gypsi


You struck first. You should know me by now.
You carry a bottle of bleach w/ you at all times? Or maybe you meant ASAP and not "immediately".
Bees and ants? Apples and oranges.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

quevernick said:


> Have you tried all of the topical remedies sqkcrk or are you just not affected? If your not affected great for you but this thread was started asking for remedies for someone who is affected. You know different strokes for different folks and all that happy nonsense


No, not all of them. Mom used to use baking soda on stings. People have used a copper penny. People I nhave known have used chewing tobacco. I use experience and basic knowldege about what happens physiologically when one is stung, where the venom goes and how our bodies handle it.

To mix species, have you noticed the commonly used technique of dealing w/ rattle snake bites has changed?

My comments about getting stung more often are not condisending criticism of other beekeepers, that's my remedy for those who swell. Anaphyalcsis is a medical emergency best addressed by a Doctor and an epipen. Otherwise any other reaction is not an allergic reaction, it's a normal reaction.

I recommend that y'all should always wear a veil, unless the bees tell you you don't need to and you are prepared to take a head sting. But, don't wear gloves. Unless the bees drive you to it so you can get done what you were doing. Get stung at least once while working your bees. Avoiding stings around the eyes.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Bee Bliss said:


> FYI and with all due respect......... Trying to help here....
> <snip>
> Even great LOCAL swelling is not a sign of an allergy.


Bee Bliss, thanks for being so civil about calling me a fool 

Unfortunately, you just repeated the biggest myth propagated by America's medical system (I would know I worked in the system for several years).

Allergy = Any immediate immunological response (attack) against an otherwise harmless substance, OR an over-compensated immunological response to only a mild pathogen (I.E. bee venom). Therefore, anyone who swells/itches/whatever more than most *IS* experiencing an allergic reaction (funny thing there is, the biggest part of an allergic response is usually the "histamine reaction" with the body producing large amounts of histamine...that bee venom already contains). Wikipedia "Allergy" article

Anaphylaxis = A rapid, SYSTEMIC allergic response (what most people in the medical profession erroneously call the *only* allergic reaction), usually involving airway swelling, itchy rash, low blood pressure, etc...and with a likelihood, if not immediately treated, of causing death. Wikipedia "Anaphylaxis" article

I have an _allergy_ to bee venom, which means I have to monitor myself VERY closely for any signs of _anaphylaxis_ after any sting, as the difference between the two is primarily one of severity only, and reportedly it's fairly easy for your body to decide to cross that line with little to no notice.
Oh, one more point before I get off this topic, allergy = a DEVELOPED reaction...you're not allergic to ANYTHING before your first exposure to it.



sqkcrk said:


> Localized allergic reaction? Please describe.


If I don't _*very*_ quickly take some form of antihistamine after a sting, whatever body part got stung will swell to several times its normal size. My foot has swollen to roughly 3.5x its normal size several times from plantar stings ("sole" of the foot); my hand swole up about 1/2 way to my elbow, swollen to the point that the skin became tight and shiny, from a sting @ the base of the thumb. As neither of those reactions is "normal" I, by definition, have an allergic reaction...being that the symptoms are localized to an area near the sting site, and don't involve my entire body, it's not considered a systemic allergic reaction, and thus not anaphylaxis (although anaphylaxis is always a very real possibility for anyone who's allergic to anything...so I carry a couple epi-pens with me).


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Michael, 

Your links are outdated or something....getting error messages.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I used to be able to pull up poison ivy barehanded. Got a scratch from a rock with poison oak on it, and finally have gotten the recurrent rash to apparently stop recurring. That was 2 years ago.

I'll take my benadryl and be a sissy thank you.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> You struck first. You should know me by now.
> You carry a bottle of bleach w/ you at all times? Or maybe you meant ASAP and not "immediately".
> Bees and ants? Apples and oranges.


I carry bleach or a bucket of dilute bleach water with me at all times, yes, using it on fireant bites is not the reason why. If I'm at home there is bleach on the front porch. Fire ant venom is strong formic acid. I would like to know what bee venom is so I can have the appropriate stuff in the truck. Wasn't sure so I went with vinegar. No blister this morning, no local swelling.


----------



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

Took 1 on the lip and 1 on the thumb Saturday. I ran through everything in my toolbox except bleach.

Electric shock from a grill lighter (about 20 clicks) Looks like this
Color on it with a ball point pen
Apis mellifica 30 c (homeopathic)
benadryl
And Plantain

Results - Slept a lot. Thumb swelled a little. Lip swelled a lot. Lip swelling was gone 30 hours later.


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Toothpaste helps with my devil women. Also vinegar on stings and burns, I don't know why.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

A ultra-breeze bee suit and gloves. So far 100% effective as a bee sting remedy.  It's the ounce you know...


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

robherc said:


> Anaphylaxis = A rapid, SYSTEMIC allergic response (what most people in the medical profession erroneously call the *only* allergic reaction), usually involving airway swelling, itchy rash, low blood pressure, etc...and with a likelihood, if not immediately treated, of causing death. Wikipedia "Anaphylaxis" article


Anaphylaxis symptoms do include systemic skin reaction, however every systemic skin reaction is not a anaphlactic reaction. It has to be accompanied with cardiovascular and respiratory failure (which is what causes death in such cases.)



robherc said:


> I have an _allergy_ to bee venom, which means I have to monitor myself VERY closely for any signs of _anaphylaxis_ after any sting, as the difference between the two is primarily one of severity only, and reportedly it's fairly easy for your body to decide to cross that line with little to no notice.


Very wise. I also do this as I have a systemic reaction to bee venom. I also keep tabs and liquid benadryl. As a side note and caution, the eip-pen will only relieve symptoms for about 20 minuets, so if you are having an anaphlactic reaction it will return after the epinephrine wears off.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Gypsi said:


> Fire ant venom is strong formic acid. I would like to know what bee venom is so I can have the appropriate stuff in the truck.


According to what I've read, bee venom is quite a ****tail...among other things, it includes Histamine (the same chemical your body produces during allergic reactions) and norepinephrine (now that's just evil...the "antidote" to the epinephrine in your epi-pen...works as a vasodilator, causing the venom to circulate in your bloodstream more). All of the compounds I saw in the list, however, were proteins, and almost all, if not all, can be broken down by papayan, a protease enzyme in papaya (popular as an active ingredient in meat tenderizers). Failing to have papayan handy, the bromelain meat tenderizers, or plantain should at least break SOME of it down for you


----------



## sheepdog (May 3, 2011)

I use abstinence, I only have one hive and only for one year, but my bees love me. I have not been stung yet. Knock on wood.


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

robherc said:


> my hand swole up about 1/2 way to my elbow, swollen to the point that the skin became tight and shiny, from a sting @ the base of the thumb.


That happened to me 2 weeks ago. Got zinged at base of thumb and on belly. Arm swelled all the way up to 2" from my inner elbow. I couldn't were my watch for 4 days..

It seems with each sting it gets worse. I get immunotherapy for pollen and dust mites. I asked my allergy doctor about shots for bee stings and he said since it was localized that I don't need allergy shots for it. I wonder if I have to get to the point were I can't breath for him to give me allergy shots. I would rather nip it in the bud...


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

sheepdog said:


> I use abstinence, I only have one hive and only for one year, but my bees love me. I have not been stung yet. Knock on wood.


Give it time


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

John C said:


> It seems with each sting it gets worse. I get immunotherapy for pollen and dust mites. I asked my allergy doctor about shots for bee stings and he said since it was localized that I don't need allergy shots for it.


From what I can find online the "shots" for it are either from dried, powdered venom collected from other beekeepers' hives, or are administered by pressing a bee to your leg.
Given that information, the options (as I see them) for someone with our sensitivity would be:
1) Hope not to get stung (pipe dream)
2) Allow 1-2 bees to sting us 1-2 times a week (not fun, but reported to be effective)
3) Find a DR to prescribe the equivalent of #2, but charge us hundreds of $$$ for it
4) Find a supply of out-of-bee honeybee venom & administer the clinical version of #2 ourselves
5) Find (or make) some form of bee venom cream for topical application of controlled doses of venom (it absorbs through the skin readily)

I'm leaning towards #5 myself, although I guess #2 would be my 2nd option, failing at #5. Along those lines, I saw an ad on this site for "heavenly eyes" bee venom cream, but when I checked it out it was from a UK company, and cost 65 pounds sterling for a 1/2oz jar of cream (plus int'l S&H), and they don't seem at ALL interested in disclosing what the concentration of bee venom in the cream is (so it's anybody's guess how much you could safely use, or how much you'd need to use to have any effect on reducing an allergic response)...so I'm still looking. Hopefully, by next spring, I'll have a few strong, stable hives going & maybe have put to use some form of venom collecting system so I can make my own "bee venom ointment" to use (at least then I'll know what the stinkin' concentration of venom in the solution is). Until then....havne't had much luck with anything but "keep lettin' 'em sting ya & keep the epi-pen+antihistamines handy"


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

John C said:


> It seems with each sting it gets worse. I get immunotherapy for pollen and dust mites. I asked my allergy doctor about shots for bee stings and he said since it was localized that I don't need allergy shots for it.


Be careful, you can convert to an anaphlactic reaction or systemic allergic reaction with no warning. It would be wise to have at least one dose of epinephrine on hand if the reaction progressively gets worse. I have personal knowledge on the progression. Epi-pens are expensive (180$), but you can get an ampule of epinephrine and a 5 ml syringe at very little expense (10-15$) if you have to pay cash. The only problem with the syringe is you have to have the presence of mind to draw the correct amount of epi and than inject it deep into the thigh (you want to inject close to the femur).


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

The best remedy for a bee sting is to get another one right away, the second one makes you forget about the first one real quick. John


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

A nice large tumbler of Crown Royal helps you forget about the stings and works fast! Other than that try household ammonia, quickly, after the sting. Doesn't do much good to apply anything after you get back from an outyard. Last Thursday night we moved 60 hives by hand, they weren't on pallets yet. All 3 of us got nailed a bunch; I got 18, by actual count, on my fat little tummy again, and probably 30 or so on the arms and hands. Our help got a sting up inside his nostril and gave us a good, long rendition of what we call "The Seth Dance" accompanied by loud and boisterous "sailor talk." The Crown Royal worked pretty good when we got home.


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

robherc said:


> 2) Allow 1-2 bees to sting us 1-2 times a week (not fun, but reported to be effective)


I could deal with that if the outcome was promising. I can handle the stinging part, it's all the swelling that annoys me. And bee stings are free


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

RiodeLobo said:


> Be careful, you can convert to an anaphlactic reaction or systemic allergic reaction with no warning. It would be wise to have at least one dose of epinephrine on hand if the reaction progressively gets worse. I have personal knowledge on the progression. Epi-pens are expensive (180$), but you can get an ampule of epinephrine and a 5 ml syringe at very little expense (10-15$) if you have to pay cash. The only problem with the syringe is you have to have the presence of mind to draw the correct amount of epi and than inject it deep into the thigh (you want to inject close to the femur).


Yup, I keep 2 epipens. One time when I when in for my allergy shots, I had an adverse reaction. 

I don't know if you are familiar with the immunotherapy, but they make you wait int the waiting room for 1/2 an hour after your shots in case there is a reaction. Well, one time I was sitting there and started to get really warm, then my wrists starting getting itchy, and then I started feeling pressure behind my ears. I told the receptionist that I think I may be having a a reaction to those shots. Well, there grabbed be through me in a room, starting sticking me with needles and making me take pills. I felt like a drank 13 espresso's, lol. So ever since then I have to keep an epi-pen with me when I go to get the shots. They won't let me have the shots now unless I have the pen with me.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Quite some time ago on Beesource I wrote on how to do the desensitization process yourself per an apitherapist. I took so much heat that I removed that post. The information that I tried to share came directly from an apitherapist. She also said to be very very careful doing this. This treatment was to be used for someone who was "allergic" and they mean in a systemic way (a-shock).

I will not share that information now, however, I would direct you to check with an apitherapist or talk to an allergist. If you go to an apitherapist for a training session, it would probably be much cheaper than the allergist and the time frame is much faster.

I will offer this about BVT in general though (what I learned from an apitherapist):

1. Do not mix alcohol with bee stings. (None 24 hrs. before or after. You can show symptoms of a-shock that you otherwise would not have had.) 
2. Do not sting on an empty stomach. 
3. Have your epi pen right next to you.
4. Ice an area first prior to the bee sting and this helps reduce/eliminate the pain. Some places will always hurt like heck though no matter what.
5. There is "Bees in a Bottle" which is restricted and a person must sign for it. 
6. People without venom issues that get continual bees stings can develop an immunity to the itching and swelling.
7. A stinger pumps venom for 15 to 20 minutes. The amount of venom delivered can be lessened by carefully scraping the stinger from the skin. Use finger nail or credit card.


----------



## Honeypeach (Mar 15, 2012)

robherc said:


> My foot has swollen to roughly 3.5x its normal size several times from plantar stings ("sole" of the foot); .


Gotta know - how did you get stung on the _sole_ of the foot??


----------



## sheepdog (May 3, 2011)

Honeypeach said:


> Gotta know - how did you get stung on the _sole_ of the foot??


a good bee keeper uses his hands and feet while working a hive.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Honeypeach said:


> Gotta know - how did you get stung on the _sole_ of the foot??


I wondered about that too. But thought I'd Posted enough on this Thread. I just figured he was one of those CoEd Naked Beekeepers.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Honeypeach said:


> Gotta know - how did you get stung on the _sole_ of the foot??


Running around shoeless, didn't see the bee on that weed flower in the yard until......YEOUCH! (got those when I was younger...in the hands, legs, and NECK more recently)


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> I just figured he was one of those CoEd Naked Beekeepers.


Thank You, now I have a mental image burned into my mind... inch:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

RiodeLobo said:


> Thank You, now I have a mental image burned into my mind... inch:


Better not look them up on YouTube.


----------



## sww (Jul 5, 2011)

clorox bleach a little dab will do ya, it works try it


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Bleach on the sting? I will try it next time. I haven't heard of that one yet. If I get the stinger out quick I notice it makes a big difference. Last sting I got I was moving some frames and the bees were in the empty box checking out the combs and I picked up frame and Bam I got stung on my finger. The area felt really hot and swollen and then it had a bit of an injury swollen feeling the next day now it’s gone. I'll try the bleach on the next sting. Does it get in and neutralize the venom?... Oh I just read post 17. Thanks for explaining Gypsi. I had only read this 3rd page thinking it was the only one. I've been wondering if there was an answer to help with the venom. My wife said the copper penny worked for her but when she taped one to me I didn't believe it would do anything so maybe that's why it didn't help. Not sure. At the last bee club meeting we had the teachers had a panel to answer questions. They all agreed on one bit of advice that the new beekeepers should wear their veils. This thread is really interesting. There must be something with beestings or pollen or something because I don't get sick since I started with bees. 2 1/2 years. Beekeeping has helped my health.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

My favorite bee sting remedy?

[email protected]#$%^&*


----------



## Honeypeach (Mar 15, 2012)

robherc said:


> Running around shoeless,


 :lpf:

I go barefoot in the snow, on gravel, in the woods ... and even _I_ know enough to wear shoes around a hive of bugs bearing weapons.


----------



## Billc (Feb 7, 2012)

I use the histamine blocker Cimetidine. It is sold as heartburn relief and doesn't put you to sleep. This is also known as Tagimet(sp).
Hot water also works to stop the itch.

Bill


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

crushed asprin mixed with water into a paste, apply to sting.
Asprin only, works as an anti-inflamatory


----------

